# Compatible Parts



## joeb1990 (Jul 16, 2008)

I apologize because Im sure you have these posts all the time but I dont want to drop 550 bucks and found out nothing works. Ive checked everything thoroughly but dont have much experience and I want to know if anything Im buying is crap. Here's the links thanks for the help.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138106

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103773

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130332

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145184

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822145213

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811240001

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135156


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

only thing i see that i would say is crap.is absolutely dont use the power supply that comes with that case.


----------



## joeb1990 (Jul 16, 2008)

Any specific reason


----------



## Fourth Stooge (Mar 11, 2008)

With power supplies, you pretty much get what you pay for. There are a number of things that differentiate good power supplies from weak links. Rather than impressing you with my ignorance on the subject, give this a read:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html

Everybody has their own favorite brands which have served them well. Mine are Corsair, Seasonic (makes Corsair PSUs), Antec and PC Power and Cooling. I have no experience with Thermaltake or Silverstone, but they consistently get good reviews. I'm sure I'm omitting several other quality makers.

In short, if you are buying a $65/$75 case and power supply, you are getting a power supply that the manufacturer can afford to throw in that deal. Truthfully, I'd be skeptical of a power supply costing $65 by itself.

One final note on the subject. Usually, when a motherboard, hard drive, video card or memory gives up the ghost, it does so without taking other components with it. Data may be lost, but generally the other components survive. However, it is not unusual for a power supply to go down for the count and take something else with it. Sometimes more than one something else. It is not worth the risk, IMO.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*4th Stooge* is sooooooo right !! ray:


----------

